# Central New Jersey Rock Crawlers and Racers



## solarraze (Jul 14, 2011)

:wave:New Rc Track in central New Jersey. We are looking for those who would appreciate such a place to race 1/10th scale and dirt oval electrics with nitro in the works soon. Also looking to start rock crawlers and trail rider clubs in CNJ area. If interested please let me know. 
Old BARCC members welcome. Let get this rolling on this so we can have a local place!
Thanks.
Shoot me out a message or send your email addresses so we can create a mailing list to help keep up to date on progress.
Joe solarraze:wave:


----------



## freaksofnature (Dec 30, 2010)

dude sign up at www.gsrcrc.com its jerseys crawling forum. we have guys from as far south as the toms river area and maybe further south and also as far north as the sussex county area:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex. (May 31, 2020)

solarraze said:


> :wave:New Rc Track in central New Jersey. We are looking for those who would appreciate such a place to race 1/10th scale and dirt oval electrics with nitro in the works soon. Also looking to start rock crawlers and trail rider clubs in CNJ area. If interested please let me know.
> Old BARCC members welcome. Let get this rolling on this so we can have a local place!
> Thanks.
> Shoot me out a message or send your email addresses so we can create a mailing list to help keep up to date on progress.
> Joe solarraze:wave:


I am new too rc crawler. We love to meet up with some people and meet some friends. Hope i can meet up soon after what we are going threw. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Feach732 (Jul 27, 2020)

solarraze said:


> :wave:New Rc Track in central New Jersey. We are looking for those who would appreciate such a place to race 1/10th scale and dirt oval electrics with nitro in the works soon. Also looking to start rock crawlers and trail rider clubs in CNJ area. If interested please let me know.
> Old BARCC members welcome. Let get this rolling on this so we can have a local place!
> Thanks.
> Shoot me out a message or send your email addresses so we can create a mailing list to help keep up to date on progress.
> Joe solarraze:wave:


[email protected]


----------



## Feach732 (Jul 27, 2020)

[email protected]


----------



## Feach732 (Jul 27, 2020)

solarraze said:


> :wave:New Rc Track in central New Jersey. We are looking for those who would appreciate such a place to race 1/10th scale and dirt oval electrics with nitro in the works soon. Also looking to start rock crawlers and trail rider clubs in CNJ area. If interested please let me know.
> Old BARCC members welcome. Let get this rolling on this so we can have a local place!
> Thanks.
> Shoot me out a message or send your email addresses so we can create a mailing list to help keep up to date on progress.
> Joe solarraze:wave:


----------



## Feach732 (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd like to join your local club My name is Omari Feacher I'm located in Asbury Park and dont mind traveling also my daughter is into the hobby also. My email address is [email protected]


----------

